# What is wrong with Youtube??



## DBR70

THIS is what i get on the app on the google chrome app on my ipad…although it seems to work on safari..
















i do not like to use it on safari because i can not edit or delete my comments on youtube safari.
So WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOUTUBE?!
alot of other strange things have been happening too. But its too hard to explain…


----------



## DBR70

Now youtube is not working on safari 







What is going on?!
It loads on the TV and the computer but not on my ipad. WHY? Someone please answer.


----------



## DBR70

Ok... Ive been talking to ilounge. Theyve looked at all the possibilities 
"Bad DNS would be using your ISP DNS and it is too slow or has bad information. A lot of people use alternate DNS servers like Cloudflare (1.1.1.1) or Google (8.8.8.8) or Quad9 (9.9.9.9). I use OpenDNS servers instead of my ISP at the router. That way all of my devices get the better DNS.
I see your router is blocking encrypted DNS. That could be because you have Traffic Analyzer enabled on it, which requires that it has access to all DNS queries. Disabling that could make DoH and DoT encrypted DNS queries successful. I am not here to instruct you on router configuration. But you can also bypass this by setting the DNS servers above on your devices.
Probably not a dying access point, but it could need a firmware update. There have been a lot of hacks on routers recently and the firmware updates stop a lot of the attacks. This is pretty advanced and if it is done wrong the router will no longer work. If you decide to look at firmware updates, follow the manufacturer instructions exactly.
Flaky ISP is something that could happen at any time. If the ISP is having internal issues with their network, it will impact their customers like you. Not much can be done about it. Some sleuthing can identify bottlenecks in their network and calls to their support could get them resolved. Not going to provide more information on this either. 
Based on past discussions, all these troubleshooting items are way beyond your skill. You should get with the person that manages your network and see if they can determine the causes of your issues, and make changes."

then i made another discover: on the Youtube app and Youtibe on the Safari browser and the Google Chrome app, youtube works incognito but when i try to sign in…








this is really scaring me. Do you think it's possible i'm being hacked?
if so what do i do? 😳😧 
I REALLY need some help here?


----------



## DBR70

I went on Ilounge. Message board thst specializes in Apple products…
https://forums.ilounge.com/threads/...y-ipad-please-help.288192/page-2#post-1457285
looks like i may need a new ipad😢 mine will not stay connected to wifi. Although the wifi is weak. Certain sites and apps like Youtube will not load even though they load fine on other devices here. How could have happened to my ipad? WHY did this happen to my ipad. I take care of it the best i can and THIS happens?? WHY?
YOUTUBE WILL NOT LOAD ON MY IPAD! Someone PLEASEHELP! As you can see i tried everything. WHY WONT YOUTUBE LOAD O N MY IPAD??😩😪😪
im havong too many of all these tech problems and no one here to actuly help me… i AM ALONE😢


----------



## Cookiegal

Do you have something like Privacy Badger installed?

It could be a cookies issue. Make sure you're not blocking them.


----------



## DBR70

How do i find out?


----------



## Cookiegal

Try following the instructions in this short video:


----------



## DBR70

That shows a computer. This is an ipad.


----------



## Cookiegal

Try going into Settings and then click on the Chrome application and you should fine it somewhere in there under Security and Privacy.


----------



## DBR70

I deleted Chrome browser. All i have is Safari now, i even deleted my youtube app too, they had trouble loading Youtube. If Youtube wont load on Safar, it wont load on the app or other browser apps. That’s the problem. The problem lies in my ipad connecting to YouTube ….Period. we do have somewhat poor internet here but YouTube rather its on the app, google chrome app or Safar. It just wont load most of the time. My ipad seems to not want do youtube.
i tried everything, i reset network setting, reboot internet plug. NOTHING WORKS! Occasionaly other apps mess up too but definitely NOT at the extent as YouTube, no matter how i view it on my ipad.


----------



## DBR70

I do have another theory, rather unsettling. Suppose my ipad is having problems with my Google account. Because when im signed into to my google account, im automatically signed in to my YouTube account…and vice verca. And sometimes when i go incognito, Youtube will load then when i try to sign in, i get an error message BOTH the app AND Safari has done that. Even the Google chrom. But mostly Youtube wont load at all. Sometimes only incognit, only few lucky times signed in.


----------



## DBR70

The people at Ilounge…or at least one are not believing me when i say that i rest my network connections WHICH I DID! Im finding it very hard to trust message boards in general. Because if they wont believe anything you say.. you cant get help…PERIOD! I would LOVE to say this is just bad internet connection and to be honest i really hope it is, i want it to be… i need my ipad! And if there’s ANYTHING wrong with it that people wont believe… im just stuck…😪😩😪


----------



## Drabdr

Hey there!!

Is your Ipad able to play other videos from non-Youtube channels?

I would delete the app and reload it.

Do you have some type of account you are logging in with? Or is this with no type of log in account?

Do you have all the latest updates? I know.... that question is basic and annoying.  But Apple is pretty finicky about that stuff.

Does this do the same thing regardless of which WIFI you use? Meaning, same at your home WIFI as that you might use at a local coffee house or something.


----------



## DBR70

It is an IPAD and yes i did absolutely EVERYTHING…
did you read the link from Ilounge? That is a thread that I posted…
i dont want to seem impatient or rude or anything…please… its just i end up having to answer the same questions over and over and over….
All the info you need is in this thread and even more is in the Ilounge link.. I'm sorry… im just emotionaly exhausted of things screwing up for no reason! And theres no one around to help me….😩😩😩😪


----------



## Drabdr

I understand you’re frustrated. Sorry if I’m repeating questions.

I see you mention Google Chrome and Safari. Are you accessing the webpage from those? Do you also have the YouTube app?

I see on one you tried to log in to Youtube. Do you have the same problems without logging in?

you don’t have to answer if you don’t wish.


----------



## TerryNet

If you have updated to iPadOS 15 (or subsequent release) you may want to search the web to see if others have reported the same problems. My iOS 15.1 on iPhone 12 is working fine for me, but many issues have been reported. "WiFi connectivity" is one such issue.


----------



## DBR70

How do i search this? Most links are outdated. How do i find the most recent results?
i found youtube has problems on my moms ipad too… but i THINK (not sure) her software wasnt updated. It might've been, if memory serves me right but i think we just updated her game…(although i THINK we may have had to update the software too…not sure) i really do not remember… 😩 in conclusion i dont really know if her ipad is up to date…UUGH!


----------



## Drabdr

I went back and read the other thread. I wasn't able to look at some of the pictures as you have to be logged on, but I do have a question.

Given the information you provided that moderator at iilounge, and the fact they seem to focus on network issues, have you tried to reset again on your Ipad? Also, that moderator gave instructions to perform some actions on your router. Did you do that?


----------



## DBR70

YES! I did ALL that some more than once… my moms ipad does it too, even though its an older ipad and really have no idea what software she has on it.


----------



## TerryNet

DBR70 said:


> How do i search this?


I would search for "iPadOS 15" (without quotes) or whatever version was installed or that I was considering.



DBR70 said:


> Most links are outdated. How do i find the most recent results?


Look at the dates.  Imagine that you'd have to spend hours or days in a library searching in old newspapers (the kind on actual paper or microfilm) and you won't mind having to filter through too much instantaneous online information.



DBR70 said:


> i dont really know if her ipad is up to date


Could you ask her which version is installed? Would she tell you if you asked?


----------



## Couriant

Try this (providing your plan can do ths): Turn on your hotspot on your cell phone that is working with YouTube and connect the iPad to that (if it's on the same account/famly account, it should automatically connect or at least ask). Once connected, check YouTube again. If it works, then you have narrowed it to your router or ISP.

Edit: sorry that was TerryNet that mentioned the iPhone.... but the troubleshooting still stands. If you have a cellphone with a hotspot, disable wireless on the phone and then connect to the hotspot.


----------



## TerryNet

For the same type of testing that James described you could also try a free Wi-Fi, such as at libraries and restaurants and malls.


----------



## DBR70

The smartphone youtube and iPad YouTube both app and safari are on the same account. I know this because I put them on the same account


----------



## Drabdr

DBR70 said:


> The smartphone youtube and iPad YouTube both app and safari are on the same account. I know this because I put them on the same account


As you have indicated success using Youtube without being logged in, I suggest you see if it performs successfully not being logged in.


----------



## DBR70

😩😩 I tried everything (and please belive me when I say everything) my ipad has problems with YouTube logged in or out it doesn’t matter, no rhyme or reason. Of course if i was ALLOWED to have OUR computer guy over here and figure it out but my mom is too sick for that to happen, so I have to revolve my life around her…😩
but then again computers and portable devices are supposed to be smart instead giving me an error message saying ”there’s a error” why don’t computest and iPads elaborat on that and tell me exactly what the error is and stop being so dang intuitive!


----------



## Drabdr

Drabdr said:


> As you have indicated success using Youtube without being logged in, I suggest you see if it performs successfully not being logged in.


So to clarify.... the statement you gave earlier (that it worked at least for the time being not logged in) is no longer accurate. The device does the identical behavior whether you are logged in or not. Correct?

Second... I keep seeing mention of Google Chrome. So you cannot view any videos of any kind, whether you are logged in or not, and whether you are attempting to view from the webpage through Google Chrome and through the Youtube app loaded on the device. Is that correct?

Next, Terry and James has given recommendations regarding testing the network connectivity. Have you done this? If so, what happened?


----------



## DBR70

Ok😰 let me try to explain as clear as I possably can… (I wrote this on a notepad before I posted)
I had YouTube app, google chrome app and safari. YouTube started not load on all 3. While my other apps did. Later other apps started not to load. But now they're ok. But still YouTube has hard time loading 50% of the time Youtube will load but the other times, no. I deleted Google chrome because what was the point of having it since YouTube screwed up on it too. I keep going back and forth deleting and reinstalling the youtube app…but same thing.

While I do have weak internet here, it seems Youtube is having all the problems but ONLY on my ipad. I tested it on my mom's iPad once and it did the same thing as mine..BUT hers is older and i dont even know what software it's running on. Its very hard to explain what's been going on. If it's the internet, that's one thing, but if its my ipad…or WORSE my YouTube account… I'm just screwed…I snapped a lot of photos maybe they would help..








i tap retry nothing happens i close the app a few minutes… SOMETIMES that helps








when i was trying to log into my YouTube. 
















when i was trying to reinstall Youtube…
other apps were doing this too for awhile but then they started working right again. YouTube….☹ 
i hope this clears things up.


----------



## DBR70

More pics you might find helpful maybe








this is a rarity but it happened couple times…
















like I said this would happen on other apps too, but not as much as Youtube
















once I couldn't even connect to the App Store.


----------



## Cookiegal

Unless you don't mind revealing your full real name and email address I suggest you remove the second screenshot in post no. 28.


----------



## DBR70

I don't know how else to explain it… I mean yes other apps have minor problems but YouTube seems to have the most. And its not just my iPad either








this is my moms iPad. I couldn't get hers up at all, but her Netflix works, her game, her kindle. And everything seems to be up to date. At least with my ipad you have to try dozen times to get Youtube to open. The app AND Safari. But hers…NADA! So, I can only conclude something is going on between Apple and YouTube..


----------



## DBR70

Well, this is new on my ipad…








never saw this before. Someone please explain? And why doesn't it just tell me what the error is?


----------



## Drabdr

Thank you for the additional information. 

Have you tried another WIFI or using one of your other devices as a hotspot?


----------



## TerryNet

DBR70 said:


> So, I can only conclude something is going on between Apple and YouTube..


It's too early to conclude much of anything except that you are experiencing a very confounding problem. There are at least three possibilities identified in this thread and not yet shown to be non-issues.

1. As you stated in the above quote. I have nothing to suggest in this area. If it were me I'd be doing web searches and trying to get some help from Apple and YouTube (my preferences are email and chat if available).

2. A network problem. I think we all forgot to ask (or I have missed it!) if you have another device (computer or smart phone or another tablet), either yours or a friend's, that can be tested on your network. If so, what is it and how does it perform with YouTube? And, as James suggested, try your iPad on another network.

3. Maybe a weird iPadOS 15 problem. If your or your mother's iPad is still on iPadOS 14.8.1 or 14.8 or earlier than (*EDIT*: should be *then*, not than) this possibility can be eliminated from consideration. But if they are both on 15.whatever then update to 15.1 and see what happens.


----------



## DBR70

My internet/computer guy wants to come over and change the modem..tomorrow or the next day


----------



## TerryNet

Does he have any reason to suspect the modem? The symptoms you have posted in this thread seem to say that the modem is working fine. I could believe a router problem (if testing indicates that the source of the problem is in the network), but don't understand suspecting the modem.


----------



## Johnny b

Hi Terry.

Some modems now include a NAT router.
My ISP upgraded me to one several years ago.


----------



## TerryNet

Yes, there have been modem/router combos for many years. But a modem/router is a different device than a modem. 

And, by the way, I still wouldn't replace a router or modem/router without better indication that it is causing a problem.


----------



## Johnny b

TerryNet said:


> Yes, there have been modem/router combos for many years. But a modem/router is a different device than a modem.
> 
> And, by the way, I still wouldn't replace a router or modem/router without better indication that it is causing a problem.


The thread starter may not know the difference.
You obviously do 

Agree on replacement.
When I've had connectivity problems, Spectrum has tested my modem from their offices.

I've only had a couple connectivity problems in 18 years, the last one turned out to be a bad connection on a pole out on the street. But that was a total disconnect issue.
Prior to that, an old Linksys cable NAT router had a port fail.

Dialup was a horror story though


----------



## Drabdr

Agree on the agreeance. 

However... there may be some need to _reset_ several settings, including those on the IPad. The moderator on the Ilounge group gave some good steps and things to do with respect to resets.

From that board's helper:



> Did you reset the Network Settings as recommended above? I see now you didn't tap Reset. So, no you didn't do it.
> 
> Yes you need to tap Reset which is why it was in the whole path of taps:
> Settings->General->Transfer or Reset iPad->Reset, Reset Network Settings
> 
> The Apple Store probably couldn't help you more than resetting your Network Settings, because if you used their internet connection to test, it would probably work.
> 
> The possible issues have already been discussed:
> 
> Network settings on the iPad are hosed (Reset Network Settings)
> iOS on the iPad is hosed (Backup and Restore)
> Network connection to the internet is flaky (low bandwidth connection with high usage, bad DNS, Modem needs rebooting.....)
> I suspect the Network over everything else based on the issues you keep reporting. Try the Network Settings reset and see if that helps.


----------



## TerryNet

Any progress on this in the last three days, DBR70?


----------



## DBR70

We are reintvating the entire house including better internet…so this could take awhile,,, BUT at least I know it’s not my ipad… I’ll get back to you…


----------



## DBR70

Ok… I know it’s been awhile. Lately it’s been loading good, everything (almost, issues with my moms iPad).. it’s just very bad internet connection here. But it’s strange how it disconnects here..


----------

